# Fume Hood in Auburn Washington $9.99



## jimdoc (Oct 24, 2009)

If any of you are near Auburn Washington and can get this for
$9.99 I don't think you can go wrong. I would be watching it if
it was near me.
Kewaunee Fume Hood (09-0470)JC(177);

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kewaunee-Fume-Hood-09-0470-JC-177_W0QQitemZ290362832642QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439af93702


----------



## e1cnr (Nov 20, 2009)

too late and too much

closed over $540


----------

